# Tick, Tick, Tick



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

I need your help guys. I get this ticking sound from my car only during cold starts. In the morning, I fire her up and while idling I hear this Tick , Tick, Tick sound coming from the engine bay. Once the car warms up and I drive away the ticking is gone.

Has anyone else experienced this before? If so what was the problem and the solution? Ever since I ignored some minor grinding from my rear end and it needed to be replaced, I am no longer overlooking anything anymore.

I appreciate your feedback.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Sounds like piston slap. How is your oil consumption? 

If it is piston slap and you are getting it every day I'd notify your dealer of it and let them have it over night so they can hear it first thing in the cold morning.

I've read where it's noting to worry about, and I've read to the contrary.
I have only heard mine do it once about a year ago after leaving the car sit in the winter in a garage for roughly 3 weeks. It was loud, but witin a minute it disappeared and I haven't heard it since.

You can goggle up piston slap and read up on it. Here is one article you may find interesting. Read down in the article and there is a link where you can listen to piston slapping, it makes a tick tick tick sound.
GM Piston Slap -- Like a Knock


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I had the same problem and the dealer found a bad a/c belt tensioner.


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

I heard the sound bite, but mine doesn't sound that bad. Mine is more like a clicking of a snapple cap. I think I am going to have my dealer keep it overnight so they can hear it in the morning.

As far as my oil consuption, it doesn't burn too much oil. I can for the most part not have to put in any additional oil until the oil change is due. I only added oil once, but I think I was over the 3,000 miles and only about 1/2 a quart.

I'll let you guys know what I find out. I have some other issue I am worried about but I'll start a new thread for that.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I've had a couple LS1's and a couple LS2's. They have all ticked to some degree and do so worse in the cold. If it sounds like a sloppy sewing machine, it's normal. If it's worse, kinda like the video sound bite here, take it to the dealer and at least get them to give you a powertrain warranty on the motor. GM was doing that with the LS1 in 2001 and 2002.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

The sound you're hearing is normal. You're more than likely hearing piston slap. If you ever see the stock pistons you'll understand more why you hear the slap. The skirt on the piston is virtually gone. Mine had the piston slap noise when it was stock and it's doing it with the forged lower compression Mahle pistons I have now. Once my car is warmed up it goes away as always. If your "ticking" sound never goes away or it becomes a "knocking" sound then you should worry but nothing is wrong as of now. :cheers


----------



## Mike's06GTO (Mar 30, 2008)

My 06 ticks, warm or cold. It's a very slight sound but it is there. My car uses no oil between changes. I wonder if this slight tick means anything or not. Had an old 77 T/A when I was younger. It ticked as well, but never had a problem. 

Just an observation.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Mine had a subdued ticking. It never really changed character, it was hard to notice unless you were listening for it, and it didn't seem to affect performance of the engine in any way. So, I just assumed it was natural mechanical noise for the LS2 and went on my way for 32,000 miles.


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

Don't worry about the ticking. It's "normal" for the LSx series of engines, whether the engine is cold or hot. Piston slap is a common occurrence at cold starts, but it is more noticeable than a "tick", as you have described your situation. It's more of a "knocking" sound.


----------



## Sloop_John_B (Mar 22, 2008)

My friend has the same issue on his 04, we suspect either piston slapping or possibly a lifter. The truth is, with an engine, it is really hard to tell, and a dealership that cannot be trusted is likely to use some lame excuse like piston slapping or lifters, without diagnosing the problem.

If I were you I would take it to a trusted mechanic, because here we are only speculating based on sound bytes and written evidence, which is not going to give you the real answer that you are seeking. If your problem is serious I would feel awful staring you in the werong direction.

If the car is under warranty, I think GM will come up with any lame excuse in the book to get out of fixing it. Being that we live in a capitolistic society, this reasoning is quite logical.

IMO I think you will be fine as my friend has 54k miles on his goat, and has the same issue, but make sure you do what you need to do to sleep easy my friend!

Good Luck and Godspeed! Lettuce know how things work out!  Ciao!


----------

